# New Adventures



## Deleted member 74804 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello Everybody,
Just joined today as I bid for and won a VIVARO only yesterday on ebay................
I have to collect it from Devon and I live in Newcastle, only 400 miles for my first adventure.

I am hoping the wildcamping community will be my source of great advice and maybe even some new friends.........

Back in the day we used to  take the kids and our little fiat uno car and camp with tents in Europe .......... now it's me and the grandkids time, so hoping to commence a nomadic summer trip......... the start of many............... now that I'm retired from the day job,  

Studiolizzy   (Elizabeth)


----------



## Makzine (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## jeanette (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi and welcome, go get that van.


----------



## Deleted member 74804 (Feb 18, 2018)

*new adventures*

.............yay, got that van, its lush


----------



## Old Git (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello enjoy glad your pleased with your purchase.:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 18, 2018)

Welcome along,im hoping you had a damp meter on van and a good look around before buying,chap i know bought a caravan a while back only to find it like a tetly teabag in bad weather and had to scrap it as to far gone.
If sound then your on a winner,good luck & happy adventures.:wave:


----------



## Deleted member 74804 (Feb 18, 2018)

Thank you TREVSKODA for that positive message


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 18, 2018)

studiolizzy said:


> Thank you TREVSKODA for that positive message



Sorry but just trying to be helpful and as some have been caught we here like to make sure its none of us.
Do make sure north and south ireland is on you trips list,regards trev.


----------



## The laird (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi and :welcome: to the wild side, its exciting getting a van, and at least you've given it a nice long test!   More fun now kitting out your 'second' home. :have fun:


----------



## stinkystan (Feb 23, 2018)

*wow*

thought i was the only nutter in the village....

liverpool to devon to collect my sprinter.:drive:


----------



## Hen on the Nest (Mar 1, 2018)

studiolizzy said:


> Hello Everybody,
> Just joined today as I bid for and won a VIVARO only yesterday on ebay................
> I have to collect it from Devon and I live in Newcastle, only 400 miles for my first adventure.
> 
> ...



Travelling with the grandkids, great fun, I’ve done a bit of the same & loved it, hope it goes well for you.


----------

